# How did you find the Farms?



## MongyPleb (Mar 31, 2016)

It was suggested to me by a user I know IRL


----------



## CatParty (Mar 31, 2016)

i was looking for a safespace to plot gamergate plans


----------



## Tony Fuckin Abbott (Mar 31, 2016)

I just wanted to be accepted as a genderfluid transperson, a friend told me this was the place for people like myself.


----------



## Ponderous Pillock (Mar 31, 2016)

@CatParty  fed me a funny looking drink and then I woke up here.


----------



## autisticdragonkin (Mar 31, 2016)

Came to edit the lolcow wiki which I learned about from the Cwcki, Stayed for the Loveshy Therapy Center


----------



## UselessRubberKeyboard (Mar 31, 2016)

Some sweet, adorable knitting grannies told me all about it*, and it sounded like a cheerful place to be.

* Actually true


----------



## Tony Fuckin Abbott (Mar 31, 2016)

autisticdragonkin said:


> Came to edit the lolcow wiki which I learned about from the Cwcki, Stayed for the Loveshy Therapy Center


and he never did...


----------



## MehicTUH_92 (Mar 31, 2016)

Marjan x Thonis porn


----------



## Coldgrip (Mar 31, 2016)

Following Chris since the yuku days.


----------



## Watcher (Mar 31, 2016)

From the Cwcki way back in the day


----------



## Bassomatic (Mar 31, 2016)

From all the events on deagle nation.
For some reason I just lurked until it all fell apart.


----------



## Motherboard (Mar 31, 2016)

Used to be a fan of purplekecleon, had a wakeup call upon seeing her getting called out, and was directed to her thread here in the tumblr subforum. That was the day my innocence was truly lost.


----------



## Doc Cassidy (Mar 31, 2016)

The CWCki. I didn't want to wait for Thetan's emails with Chris to be uploaded and I needed a CWCki Forums account to see attachments.


----------



## SP 199 (Mar 31, 2016)

You mean this isn't hell?


----------



## RIck Sanchez (Mar 31, 2016)

Following Catbountry/Meowthkip on Tumblr and observing the drama there led me here.


----------



## Tubular Monkey (Mar 31, 2016)

CWCKi, /cwc/, Yuku, Farms


----------



## Picklechu (Apr 1, 2016)

Bones said:


> You mean this isn't hell?


Nah, it's purgatory. We all died in a plane crash together and are stuck on this site until we can work out our issues and move on to the next plane of existence.


----------



## SP 199 (Apr 1, 2016)

Picklechu said:


> Nah, it's purgatory. We all died in a plane crash together and are stuck on this site until we can work out our issues and move on to the next plane of existence.


Well that's the majority of this site fucked.


----------



## Yamyam (Apr 1, 2016)

my big sister's friend have a account on here and she told me about it


----------



## Curt Sibling (Apr 2, 2016)

Casually browsing Dobson drama, found the kiwi thread.


----------



## Mesh Gear Fox (Apr 2, 2016)

CWC


----------



## AnOminous (Apr 2, 2016)

CWC specifically when he got arrested for the mace thing.

I'd been watching him for years, got re-interested when he burned his house down, so I was paying attention enough to notice that and follow it real time.

Then all these other retarded cows sucked me in further.


----------



## exball (Apr 2, 2016)

Through the cwcki.


----------



## ZehnBoat (Apr 2, 2016)

the day before i joined, i was looking up the cwcki for the first time in a long time
and i see KIWIFARMS

wtf i think
I click
I see this place to talk about chris, amazing
better than making a new account on the cwcki

sign up next day

wtf is lurking


----------



## Petronella (Apr 2, 2016)

Found it through the CWCki and made an account, almost immediately forgot about it, got back into the CWCki about a year later, remembered I had an account here, and the rest is shitposts history.


----------



## cypocraphy (Apr 2, 2016)

Bob Chandlers spirit told me about it in a dream.


----------



## Rabbit Bones (Apr 2, 2016)

@Smutley directed me here after months of trying to explain Jace to me.


----------



## Shuu Iwamine (Apr 3, 2016)

I don't even remember anymore. I want to say I came across it when I was reading up on Chris some years back. That sounds about right, I think.


----------



## c-no (Apr 4, 2016)

From the CWCki when my interest in Chris was starting to die down.


----------



## MarineTrainedTard (Apr 4, 2016)

I can't remember how I found out about CWC, but I shortly thereafter discovered the CWCki. During a severe content drought about a year and a half or so ago, I started to read the CWCki forums, discovered Deagle Nation, and, well, here I am.


----------



## Zeorus (Apr 4, 2016)

I found out about OPL when he and the CWCki forums were mentioned on Cracked. I registered here later that day after poring through the CWCki for about three hours.

Looking back, I was kind of a lazy prick in undergrad...


----------



## Replicant Sasquatch (Apr 4, 2016)

I was pretty late to the CWC party.  I never really browsed ED; I had a friend in middle school who showed me some of it but even then it just felt like tasteless crap.  So I didn't really start browsing 4chan or anything like that on my own until I started college.  In 2012, I discovered Chris on 1d4chan of all places.  That brought me to the cwcki, which I browsed relentlessly.  

After years of reading only about Chris it was obvious the well was running dry.  I was still fascinated by internet weirdos though, and I saw the cwcki made reference to the Farms.  Been enjoying it ever since.


----------



## The Dude (Apr 4, 2016)

Clicked the link on the CWCki about three years ago or so, back when we were still the CWCki Forums. Been here for the resurgence of CWC, the Jace saga, the return of ADF/Phil, and a whole lotta other funny shit. I've also met good people, made some friends, and got some of my IRL friends to become members.


----------



## WhoopieDoo (Apr 4, 2016)

I literally came here to literally recruit editors for RationalWiki in doxing threads.


----------



## HG 400 (Apr 4, 2016)

I just needed an outlet to safely bully the mentally retarded.


----------



## polonium (Apr 5, 2016)

SomethingSensitive


----------



## SlurpleSpeckleon (Apr 12, 2016)

Whisper said:


> Used to be a fan of purplekecleon, had a wakeup call upon seeing her getting called out, and was directed to her thread here in the tumblr subforum. That was the day my innocence was truly lost.


That was similar to me. I had figured out she was a skeevy person around 2012/2013 when one of my online friends was kicked out of PMD-E for petty reasons and how she also decided to put out BDSM items into her Pokemon rpg group.

On a whim around this time last year I decided to look up what PK had been up to recently, and this forum was on the first page of results. I'm glad this place also has Dobson drama cause dang his shittiness  never tires.


----------



## AnimuGinger (Apr 12, 2016)

I heard it calling to me in the night. Some kind of autistic lighthouse.


----------



## Overcast (Apr 13, 2016)

Back when this place was called the CWCki forums, I was just browsing the CWCki proper and decided to check this place out.

The rest is history.


----------



## Dr. Meme (Apr 13, 2016)

I wanted to be part of the dev team for CWC's Adult Chronicles.


----------



## José Mourinho (Apr 13, 2016)

Knew CWC from the wiki, then decided to join the CWCki Forums before Null even hosted the current reincarnation.


----------



## Aquinas (Apr 14, 2016)

After finding and listening to Random Assaults four parter on Chrischan, i decided to look for more podcasts similar to it, I found /cow/ and eventually, here.


----------



## ToroidalBoat (Apr 16, 2016)

Found the CWCki (forgot how exactly), found CWCki Forums from that, lurked CWCki Forums, joined CWCki Forums, stayed as it was rebranded "Kiwi Farms" (which was named after a mispronunciation of "CWCki Forums" by Golden Knight, IIRC).


----------



## EH 110 (Sep 5, 2016)

There was a link to Amy Slaton's "Chubby Bunny Challenge" video in a post on IMDb's "My 600-lb Life" forum a couple of months ago. It got me watching a lot of scary YouTube videos. Later on, after hearing about her GoFundMe scam, I Googled her name and this forum came up. I spent a few weeks lurking before I joined.


----------



## Deadwaste (Sep 6, 2016)

It was mentioned in the Mr enter thread in the TV tropes forum. After lurking for a while I joined.

...I'm still cancer though.


----------



## BurningPewter (Sep 6, 2016)

I was googling everyday femnism and found the thread here..then a few days later I googled "why are star wars EU fans angry" and ended up here as well...so I stayed...although I Was previously aware of Chris I did not know about this level of fandom


----------



## Jewelsmakerguy (Sep 8, 2016)

CWCki binge.


----------



## InLivingTuna (Sep 8, 2016)

Felt nostalgic about CWC, found the Farms, lurked until the Vade thread started getting interesting.


----------



## Witlich (Sep 9, 2016)

The somewhat regular way: I hunted around to research more on Chris-chan out of morbid curiousity and my search led me here.


----------



## Shivan Kutty (Sep 9, 2016)

Tommy Tooter showed up in a couple of forums I was in, and followed him here when he started posting here.


----------



## Erida (Sep 9, 2016)

Good ol' perfectly sane Chloe Sagal brought me here over a year ago. I can't remember if I googled or saw the link on Twitter. I then saw other names I recognised from Twitter Outrage Drama and the clusterfuck that was/is Gamergate and it snowballed to lurking on quite a few threads. I recently fell asleep while reading the Farms and had a dream with Null in it. I took that as a sign from the Kiwi gods that I should make an account. I straddle a line of hating humanity but also finding people fascinating and KF is like a text-based, live documentary on wacky internet folk. I thought I was a 'normie' but now I'm part of a 'hate mob'


----------



## UnrealityShow (Sep 9, 2016)

actually, I started my kiwi-journey because of that girl who killed herself (can't remember the name) and everybody started to put the blame on this website. I thought "woah, how cruel. must check it out" and now I can't stop seeing it.
I kinda have a _little _problem with english (good reader, not so good writer, terrible speaker), so I used to be a lurker.
now I decided to embrace my true fictionkin/autistic/polyamorous-asexual-demigrey-spooky-fever-romantic colors, thank you so much guys. uwu


----------



## Army Burger (Sep 9, 2016)

UnrealityShow said:


> actually, I started my kiwi-journey because of that girl who killed herself (can't remember the name) and everybody started to put the blame on this website. I thought "woah, how cruel. must check it out" and now I can't stop seeing it.
> I kinda have a _little _problem with english (good reader, not so good writer, terrible speaker), so I used to be a lurker.
> now I decided to embrace my true fictionkin/autistic/polyamorous-asexual-demigrey-spooky-fever-romantic colors, thank you so much guys. uwu



Julie Terryberry is who you are thinking of.

Myself, I found the farms because I personally know a certain lolcow, and one day they mentioned the site, so I went to check it out, only to discover that said person was a sick fuck. So now I'm here, following the adventures of so many lolcows.


----------



## UnrealityShow (Sep 9, 2016)

Army Burger said:


> Julie Terryberry is who you are thinking of.


exactly! thank you very much.


----------



## charmaide (Sep 10, 2016)

Hmm.  I found the farms through a Google search on an indie game developer's "secret and totally private" handle. Lurked the thread on him for a few weeks before joining, actually.


----------



## Rou (Sep 10, 2016)

CWCki mentioned Vade and I wanted to check that out. Too bad I joined up too far late for that.


----------



## WW 635 (Sep 10, 2016)

@Dynastia and @DNJACK showed up on SC and brought me over here with promises of doxing and dick pics.


----------



## HG 400 (Sep 10, 2016)

CricketVonChirp said:


> @Dynastia and @DNJACK showed up on SC and brought me over here with promises of doxing and dick pics.



And then it escalated to swatting and actual dick.


----------



## WW 635 (Sep 10, 2016)

Dynastia said:


> And then it escalated to swatting and actual dick.


----------



## Chicken Nugget Scoon (Sep 10, 2016)

Lurking for ages, before making an account, but mostly just from the CWCKI stuff, and lurking that for ages too.


----------



## Ol' Puss (Sep 12, 2016)

Through Lolcow Wiki.  I was immediately impressed with how much dirt people could find on not just Chris-chan, but different lolcows.


----------



## TiredConlanger (Sep 13, 2016)

Saw the crap with IDCP and the drama involving her, wandered over because it seemed interesting.


----------



## AA 102 (Sep 13, 2016)

I stumbled upon it researching Chris.


----------



## solo con mis gatos (Sep 13, 2016)

The threads on /cow/


----------



## Apocalypso (Sep 13, 2016)

Old MacDonald


----------



## Beaniebon (Sep 14, 2016)

I was looking up Gloria Tesch after seeing that fake ad for Maridonia where she put her books on the best seller shelf in Barnes & Noble


----------



## polonium (Sep 19, 2016)

You don't find the farms. The farms find you.


----------



## Jan_Hus (Sep 19, 2016)

Lurking at KIA (I was bored) and seeing fucking Vordrak sperg about this place, read geth's article and thought "huh this seems like a cool place"


----------



## DiscountLiquor (Sep 25, 2016)

I don't even recall. 
I think I googled something and then a KF link showed up, so I spent 11 hours reading a thread here and after lurking around I decided that this place was my new home. It's nice.

Been homeless for awhile.


----------



## SakuraRose (Sep 25, 2016)

I too have KF-associated memory loss, but I am sure it was a link from Google about something (most likely ADF), and then the next thing I knew, I'd fallen into a Marijan-shaped rabbit hole and have never been able to find my way out since.

Lolcow milk is exceedingly more-ish.


----------



## Lucky Inordinate Fire (Apr 23, 2017)

@Count Olaf


----------



## MrSassyAss (May 1, 2017)

"Dude, check this forum out." 

And that was basically it.


----------



## Tlazolli (May 1, 2017)

Purplekecleon, I saw her drama resurface in late 2015 and found her KF thread.


----------



## Warden Cross (May 1, 2017)

Followed someone on Tumblr who mentioned the site, though I can't remember what cow they were talking about at the time. Lurked for a while, got a feel for the place, and signed up.


----------



## admiral (May 1, 2017)

I found out about CWC from ED, and joined the cwcki forums shortly after. I can't really remember what was happening with Chris in 2013, I just sort of stumbled across him.


----------



## Infidel (May 1, 2017)

The worst part about this question is that I legitimately can't answer it. 
I don't remember how I found the farms at all but I know it wasn't because of CWC (I knew of him but didn't care much until I actually joined the farms)

My safest guess is some dumbass on Tumblr was chimping out and I followed the link bc schadenfreude or something?


----------



## Oglooger (May 1, 2017)

I was a bored highschool freshman who browsed the cwcki all day until I stumbled upon the cwcki forums during the yuku days.
I've been stuck here ever since


----------



## Poppymuffin (May 2, 2017)

I found it when I googled stuff related to Shmorky, and found the Lolcow thread about him. It was a treat. When I learned the site had much more of this, I made an account, and that's that!


----------



## Curt Sibling (May 2, 2017)

While looking for Preston info...It changed my life, for the better!


----------



## Tootsie Bear (May 2, 2017)

Discovered the farms when it was formally known as the CWKki forums, which I found through the CWCki wiki.


----------



## BillionBisonBucks (May 2, 2017)

HUELEN10, an infamous GAF sperg, made a thread about Ghost. It was, hilariously enough, practically a lolcow thread, and thus got no attention. So, I went looking for more.


----------



## Arse Biscuit (May 3, 2017)

Following some hilarity about Lucas Werner.


----------



## Zim (May 3, 2017)

Years ago I looked up "The stupidest person on the internet." and got introduced to CWC via Heavy.com. That led to the CWCki, then into Cwcki Forums, then turned into Cwcki Forums v.2, and finally Kiwi Farms.


----------



## Jerkop (May 11, 2017)

I used to be a big fan of Eva's Yandere Simulator, it actually inspired me to create my own game.By making a game from scratch in my free-time, I realized that either the dev was barely working on "the most important project of [his] life" or that he was totally incompetent (or both).
That's how I started to do "research" on him and ended up discovering the goldmine that is Kiwifarms.


----------



## sbm1990 (May 11, 2017)

Chris Chan and his autism led me here. I also read the ED and lolcow wiki articles about this site.


----------



## Reynard (May 11, 2017)

My friend @Kari Kamiya led me here.  Eventually, I joined.


----------



## BrunoMattei (May 13, 2017)

Through Chris when the forum was known as CWCville. Then a DSP thread was made and I signed up and starting posting a lot more.


----------



## Laughs_Under_Lucricities (May 13, 2017)

It's always CWC.


----------



## Loxiozzz (May 13, 2017)

@whatthefuckman introduced me to the world of Chris and Sonichu, and when I couldn't sleep I looked it up and found this shithole. Didn't think I would stay longer than a day until I saw all the weirdos with threads and the weirdos talking about them.


----------



## Meat_Puppet (May 13, 2017)

Been following Chris and his antics since the Gamestop incident. Browsed the Cwcki for awhile and saw KiwiFarms was attached to it. Decided to check it out and before long I made an account here.


----------



## GorebyHog (Aug 1, 2019)

I found the Farms back in 2016/2017, while I was looking for more information regarding Chris.
Personally, I liked how people managed to dig up information with the most simplest of methods; it shows how "Wild West" the internet really is.


----------



## AF 802 (Aug 1, 2019)

A friend who I forgot their Kiwi username lead me here when they posted a link to a thread in a Discord server we're in.


----------



## Gravityqueen4life (Aug 1, 2019)

the killstream brought me to the site but i was mostly lurking. decided to finally make an account after mumkey jones got a thread here.


----------



## Frostnipped Todger (Aug 4, 2019)

I found this place by looking into Moldylocks, then experienced the horror of St Terryberry, then lurked for ages before finally making an account..


----------



## keyboredsm4shthe2nd (Aug 4, 2019)

alex had a god complex swell and told all his fans to fuck off for daring to hold him to his promises using midori (the annoying character) as an avatar for them to boot. Then on his subreddit (before he built his own without blackjack or hookers) someone leaked his coding and mentioned he had a thread here.

Then I got sucked down the lolcow hole.


----------



## FuckedUp (Aug 4, 2019)

Someone I knew online shot up their old high school and I got linked here during the chaos


----------



## Rick Pratt (Aug 4, 2019)

I was looking at the Einshine thread on Pretty Ugly Little Liar (PULL) and it linked me here to his thread
I read the benthelooney thread too and it made me realize how horrible those two cows were
I lurked occasionally until I made an account a couple of months ago.

I already knew of Chris Chan's antics before being on the farms, I saw rant videos about him and Sonichu and I sometimes browsed the CWC wiki and Encylopedia Dramatica.


----------



## PL 001 (Aug 4, 2019)

Mentioned here and there on r/askreddit in "worst websites online?" threads. Got linked to the actual site browsing the CWCki. Lurked for a little over a year keeping up on Chris and CA autism before joining.


----------



## Notgoodwithusernames (Aug 4, 2019)

Looking up Movieblob's stupidity


----------



## LyapunovCriterion (Aug 4, 2019)

I need a job abroad, so I searched for a place where everyone would agree with me. Someone hire me, please.


----------



## Inflatable Julay (Aug 4, 2019)

I found it via google because I was trying to find this exact time of forum making fun of weirdos


----------



## saralovesjuicyfruit (Aug 5, 2019)

I’ve been a “chan” user since about 2007 when I was in high school. I first heard about KF on either /cwc/ of 789 or /cow/ of 8ch. I forget which one but it was word filtered (or to make an obscure joke, word buttered) to “Fox Dick Farms”. I never understood the joke but I just generally had a bad impression of the site as being somehow more watered-down and normie-friendly than an anonymous image board. Truthfully, I’ve never really favored places with usernames. This place is alright though. Ended up reluctantly coming here because I was digging around into Schofield stuff and this site had such a good thread on the topic.


----------



## Celandine (Aug 5, 2019)

I was looking for some SJW drawings cause I wanted to torture my friend with bad/ugly art and I wanted to expend my SJW art gallery, then I found the SJW Art and Extremes thread here. Looked around on the website for a bit and I thought might aswell share my findings with everyone.


----------



## The Cunting Death (Aug 5, 2019)

was always a lurker of the Cwciki but I didn't know they had forums. I was reminded of them when @spylobster made his documentary on Chris and found out this place was rebranded.

Didn't care much until I more or less got sick of the shitposting on 4chan and wanted a place where I call someone a niggerfaggot without someone getting all pissed off about it; besides, I was following a few lolcows personally anyways. So I made an account. 

as of this posting its been almost 11 months since I joined but I feel like I've been here for years.


----------



## Jeffrey Epstein (Aug 5, 2019)

I found out about this site while listening to videos that Mister Metokur had made, and from the title of the site I pictured it as some weird site about anime or something.  I never thought about checking it out until a little while later, and I found some funny threads and stuff.  However, just like the information that there is out there in the world, some porn star named Stormy Daniels, and that I'd automatically just _assumed _within the cobwebs of my brain she'd never, ever be relevant within the public sphere, the New Zealand shooting happened, and thus I thought to myself, "Hmm, there's something about this forum..."


----------



## Sleeper13th (Aug 5, 2019)

Someone in a video made a joke trying to taunt KF to create an article on them. This user was on youtube and someone I knew in real life that let's just say if he actually posted his sperging would be on here in a minor thread. I figured if he hated this site then I would want to check it out just for shits and giggles.


----------



## LOWERCASE LETTERS (Aug 5, 2019)

I saw a link to it on the ED wiki. Frankly, this forum's much more useful, since ED has never really been cleaned up much from the years it was run into the ground.


----------

